# Is there a certain perfume that makes your throat sore or makes you feel ill?



## Miss_Honeywell (Apr 21, 2004)

My Victoria's Secret Pink perfume smells so good, but I notice with this fragrance I usually end up with a headache or sore throat! Am I the only one that has this problem with perfumes?


----------



## Californian (May 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Miss_Honeywell* My Victoria's Secret Pink perfume smells so good, but I notice with this fragrance I usually end up with a headache or sore throat! Am I the only one that has this problem with perfumes?



Well, some of them make me feel sick and give me a headache (but not a sore throat). That perfume called Exclaimation makes me feel like this 

 . Any perfume that is highly concentrated rather than musky gives me a headache. Some people seem to think you need a gallon of scent to smell good but it has the reverse effect. Those people get the elevator to themselves every time!


----------



## allisong (May 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Miss_Honeywell* My Victoria's Secret Pink perfume smells so good, but I notice with this fragrance I usually end up with a headache or sore throat! Am I the only one that has this problem with perfumes?



Scents with Gardenia give me a headache..So does CK Obsession


----------



## allisong (May 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by *allisong* Scents with Gardenia give me a headache..So does CK Obsession Totally forgot to add Ciara to that list..I can't breathe if I'm in a room where some one is wearing this


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Chanel's Allure, Coco, Coco Mademoiselle and Chance all give me a nasty headache. I use to work with women who smelled like they doused themselves with Coco Mademoiselle! IIIICK!!


----------

